# frequency analyser



## freitojos (Apr 30, 2009)

I have read that 
If i produced pink or with noise in the speakers and with one micro I make a recording after that I could analyze it and visualize the frequencies that are in bad condition in my room. 
The sampler in wave I can't download from internet, does someone know one site to download pink, with or brown noise for audio test. In the other sens I don't know any software analyser that is capable of rend to me the frequencys in my room in the pink noise.
Somebody knows how to make the test and the analysis
best regards 
josé


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Why don't you just download Room EQ Wizard from this site. It runs a frequency sweep and will capture and analyze not only frequency response, but also decay times and impulse response. It's a free download. Look in the REW/BFD forum here.

Bryan


----------

